# Seeking replacement for Gore Xenon Windstopper jacket



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Looking for suggestions, as I don't believe this exact package is made anymore.

After 10 years, despite only hand washing as needed, the reflective strips on my jacket are coming off. I tried fabric glue, but it's becoming a losing battle. 

In addition, my girlfriend has one in gray/sliver. Great 10 years ago...however, today, with every driver texting and playing with phones these days, she wants to replace with something brighter.

*Key features we need to replicate ( in order)
*
1) Packablity (Gore minimalist design... = no excess fabric or pockets, and that neat pouch that fits perfectly in a cycling jersey back pocket.

2) Hi Visibility

3) Extended tail to cover lower back when in the drops
velcro cuffs to eliminate wind up sleeve.

4) Maybe zip off sleeves (not on this Gore, but I have it on a PearlI)
__________________________________________________
It has occurred to me that if we can find the right jacket, we could always pack it in the old Gore pouch if it didn't come with one. 

That's really it. Would appreciate any feedback you guys/gals have on anything close to this.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm guessing you are aware there's a Xenon2 Wind stopper jacket - I have one and its very nice. No bag available, but it does have very nice reflective elements. I haven't tried to pack it down but it is certainly bulkier than would fit in a back pocket. The zippers on the chest and sleeves make it very nice for days that start cold and get much warmer as you ride.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Srode said:


> I'm guessing you are aware there's a Xenon2 Wind stopper jacket - I have one and its very nice. No bag available, but it does have very nice reflective elements. I haven't tried to pack it down but it is certainly bulkier than would fit in a back pocket. The zippers on the chest and sleeves make it very nice for days that start cold and get much warmer as you ride.



Yeah, I hadn't looked in a few months, but with your post, I revisited. Now I recall. 

Only men's, No pack sack, no hi-vis yellow (only black, B&W, B& red). And, no Xenon women's although I do see some similar jackets in hi-vis. 

I have a feeling we'll be getting something else and stuffing it in those old rectangular bags that were so suited for cycle pockets. But thanks.


EDIT... At the diner an hour ago whatever I looked at only showed 3 colors. Home now I see they have Hi-vis, but the fabric looks different. Will have to explore as my current Xenon is like a light onion skin type fabric. Almost looks like that's whats on their Element jacket now. Almost too many choices there...confusing.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

How about PI's Pro Barrier Lite jacket? 
Pearl Izumi P.R.O. Barrier Lite Jacket - Men's | Competitive Cyclist

They also make an Aero version. 
Pearl Izumi ELITE Aero Cycling Jacket (For Men) - Save 41%


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Here's a small Gore Xenon 2.0 in high vis yellow
GORE Xenon 2.0 SO Men's Cycling Jersey at SwimOutlet.com - Free Shipping


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I certainly understand wanting to be visible but I suspect those reflective strips on the jacket pictured aren't doing anything in that regard.

They probably would reflect headlights in the dark but if that's the scenario you're considering the answer is lights.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I love my Assos Intermediate S7. I got it for $175 shipped. I've worn it down to 45 degrees with a UA Cold Gear and I was totally comfortable. I've also worn it up to 60 with a summer base layer and was also comfortable. They do make a womens version, but I don't know what colors are available.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Check out this search on the Bike24 site:-
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?__qf_p...18,64&pgc[109][373]=1&cid[16]=1&cid[131072]=1

There are other/further 'search' refinements down the side.
e.g. fit type / sex / season / colour

If there's anything you like the look of, I'd look online for some reviews, then search around for local best prices.


----------

